# Ruger Announces The 10th Anniversary Limited Edition LCP .380 Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...h-anniversary-limited-edition-lcp-380-pistol/


----------

